# For Priority Mail Flat Rate Shippers



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Note the Postal System has come out with new added flat rate envelopes. Cost a bit more to send than a regular paper flat rate one.


----------



## Michee (Mar 10, 2006)

What are you seeing new? I just looked and don't see anything different.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I noticed it went I made a sale of more than one item and used the link button on the invoice form for shipping quotes.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

My favorite is the padded flat rate envelope. $4.95 and its a bubble mailer to boot. Best thing they've done in a while.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

mypatriotsupply said:


> My favorite is the padded flat rate envelope. $4.95 and its a bubble mailer to boot. Best thing they've done in a while.


I had no idea that this was being offered! I'll have to ask at my post office.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm not sure about yours, but my post office never has any at the supplies counter. I have to order them for free from usps.com.

These are great because its only $4.95 to ship, and you can fit a lot in there. It's the reason a lot of my customers get a free upgrade to Priority - sometimes its cheaper for me to ship that way than Parcel. Plus I save what I normally spend on bubble mailers. 

Every once in a while...but not often...the USPS does something right!


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I simply refuse to send anythng Parcel Post. It is now the absolutely worst way to ship becaise it is given a very low priority by the U.S. Postal System. I've had a PP take five weeks to go one state away. One box 10" x16"20" they simply lost in their system somewhere.

My local Post Office has two display racks: one for containers you have to buy (name escapes me at the moment) and one for Priority Mail envelopes and boxes. Almost all of the time I order directly from www.usps.com for free home delivery. Occasionally I'l run short of something waiting for an order coming in and will have to ask at the counter. About 50/50 if they have extras on hand.

Man, they make Priority Mail flat rate containers just for me as I use to LOT of them.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

I've never had a Parcel take over a week, but it is incredibly slow and the reason I try to avoid it at all costs. 

I'm disappointed in the flat rate boxes as I could have sworn they've gotten smaller over the years. Or is that just my imagination?


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Parcel Post may not be as bad today as when I was using it. At that time a Delivery Confirmation just say youe package arrived at the address. No tracking in-between. I understand they do that now.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

The USPS tracking numbers still leave a lot to be desired. It is better than it used to be, however I've discovered if I don't go directly to the counter and have them scan in all of my daily packages about 50% of the time the tracking number won't register until its delivered. So no drop boxes for me, I stand in line at the counter every day just to make sure the tracking numbers work.

For in transit updates, its also hit and miss. Sometimes tracking numbers will show every stop the package makes and sometimes it will only show acceptance and then delivery. 

It is very inconsistent, but yes - better than it used to be.

I don't understand why it would be so hard for the USPS to implement a tracking system that is on par with UPS/Fedex. If UPS/Fedex rates weren't what they were for residential deliveries I wouldn't use the USPS.


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

I just sent out two of the Flat Rate Priority Boxes - you know the ones 'if you can fit it we will mail out'...

The combined weight of the two boxes was over 75lbs! They were full of rocks! Lets see how long it takes for those babies to reach Colorado from Maine


----------



## DanielY (Aug 25, 2011)

Parcel post is very slow, First Class is nearly as fast as Priority, it is lower priced up to a point. I used to be able to tell you exactly where that point is but I have not been shipping things as much the last year. I think the cut off for First Class is about 3 ounces. After that nothing beats Priority for cost or speed.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

13 oz or less is First Class eligible. Over 13.01 and it is considered to be one-pound and other rates apply. The most expensive FC rate is currently $3.26 vs the cheapest PM rate of $5.95 ($5.75 if label is made on-line).

I don't give Parcel Post as a shipping option. In the past the P.O. has managed to lose about 10% of my PP packages and it has taken six weeks to go from TN to MN. One box they lost was 12" x 16" x 20". I strongly recommend using PP ONLY if you insure it.

Occasionally a buyer somehow forces PP into their PayPal payment. Only a couple of bucks difference so I sent it PM. I charge a handling cost of $1 per shipment so I just absorbe it there.

PM MA to CO should be no more than three days.

I buy and sell metal objects. I've tested them on the 70 lbs.

On international sales First Class is up to four-pounds.

For some reason I sell a fair number of items to Australia. Shipping can be double the item cost.


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

Murramarang said:


> I just sent out two of the Flat Rate Priority Boxes - you know the ones 'if you can fit it we will mail out'...
> 
> The combined weight of the two boxes was over 75lbs! They were full of rocks! Lets see how long it takes for those babies to reach Colorado from Maine


It took two days! Brilliant!


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

Ken Scharabok said:


> 13 oz or less is First Class eligible. Over 13.01 and it is considered to be one-pound and other rates apply. The most expensive FC rate is currently $3.26 vs the cheapest PM rate of $5.95 ($5.75 if label is made on-line).
> 
> I don't give Parcel Post as a shipping option. In the past the P.O. has managed to lose about 10% of my PP packages and it has taken six weeks to go from TN to MN. One box they lost was 12" x 16" x 20". I strongly recommend using PP ONLY if you insure it.
> 
> ...


Aussies are great customers (i should know - I am one of them!)


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I'll have to check out those flat rate bubble mailers on the USPS website, those would be quite useful for my store!

Parcel Post isn't the only thing low on the priority list, but also packages that get returned. I shipped a package that had 2 labels on it, (didn't see the one on the back) and so they returned it. By the time it got back to me, the box was literally falling apart, had holes in it and was so beat up I was glad nothing breakable was in their or it would have been broken to dust!


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

UPS rule on boxing is it needs to be able to be dead-dropped from 6' without damage to the contents. Have an open issue with them now. Driver dropped box and one of four bottles broke. They simply took out the broken bottle and delivered the other three. Nothing said to buyer. A phone call to me by someone who, obviously, didn't have English as their native language. After playing out the message a couple of times I finally realized what he was saying.

Rarely get items shipped back, but, yeah, package does take a beating.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Ken? I've tried to find on the USPS.com website where I can order bubble mailers and/or small flate rate boxes for free, but can't seem to find them without them costing money!? Could you be so kind as to put a link to them on here for me - and others? 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Apparently the bubble ones are not free. Go to www.usps.com, SHOP. On left is PM flat rate box link. On options go to for Mailing and Suplies. Then READY Post Shipping Supplies. Then on bottom right click on View All.

I use a lot of PM sticky tape of seal boxes. You cannot get it on-line. You have to ask for it at the counter. Why? Told it was too expensive for wide use.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok, thanks...


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I found you CAN get free Priority bubble mailers on their site - though only offer flat rate ones. :thumb:


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I received one package which made me go "Ahhhaaa'. Guy have slipped into a Priority Mail flat rate envelope a non-flat rate Priority Mail box which is 6 1/2" wide, 10" long and 2" deep. Fit in the envelope nicely.

Thus, I have a new way to ship something which doesn't fit in a Priority Mail small flat rate box, but isn't appropriate (sharp edges, etc.) in a flat rate envelope.


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Ken, THANKS SO MUCH! I just got two orders of those padded envelopes delievered to my rural mail box yesterday!!! They are perfect for sending out small orders of my goat milk soap, and even aprons and other items. Thanks for the heads up on this!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I discovered the padded flat rate envelopes last year and had to order them through the USPS website. Would you believe it took over 2 weeks to have them delivered??


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

I cant seem to find the flat rate padded envelopes on their website, anyone have a direct link? Or where exactly to look? Thanks


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Try this: http://uspsstore.stamps.com/Store/catalog/product.jsp?id=pmfrpe&navAction=jump&navCount=2

Peg


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Ken Scharabok said:


> I received one package which made me go "Ahhhaaa'. Guy have slipped into a Priority Mail flat rate envelope a non-flat rate Priority Mail box which is 6 1/2" wide, 10" long and 2" deep. Fit in the envelope nicely.
> 
> Thus, I have a new way to ship something which doesn't fit in a Priority Mail small flat rate box, but isn't appropriate (sharp edges, etc.) in a flat rate envelope.


Ah Yes, the small flat rate box inside a flat rate envelope trick. I have done it for several years now.

I still have some of the old VHS sized boxes that will just barely fit inside the flat rate env.

The current small FRB is the old BetaMax sized box the PO put out years ago.

Don't forget the regional Flat rate boxes, they are only available for online postage [Click-n-Ship]. But you can save some decent $$ if they are available.

Click -n -ship is an absolute must, you save 10Â¢ on the FRE if you use it.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

A new Priority Mail size box showed up today. 3" deep, 12" wide by 24" long. Ohhhhh, I can use that every so often.

Got a call from UPS yesterday saying the caller was my new (personal) account representative. Tried her best to steer me into using UPS more ofter. Said they had reduces rates for regular/frequent shippings.

OK, challenged her to send me new rates with a zone charge. I still suspect Priority Mail will be my best shipping option (that is, reduced cost to buyer) unless heavy or a long way to go.

Someone in Australia was interested in buying a used tricycle off of me. Too large of a package to send through USPS. UPS would have been about $1,200.

I look at rates on Internet. I send out perhaps 95% USPS and 5% UPS. Free boxes. Daily, no charge, pickup. And I happen to like my mail carrier quite a bit.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I know - UPS is SOOO expensive. May as well not ship a big item with them at all. If an item is to big to ship USPS, I don't sell it in the first place.
Thanks for updating us all about the new box size!


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

You can link a PayPal account to both USPS and UPS. I've gotten pretty good at guessing which is more cost effective. To be sure I try a shipping label two ways, first as USPS and then as UPS. Most cost effective is then used.

With USPS I don't have to box up one item (ceramic insulation blanket) I sell a lot of. With UPS unless it is in something like a cardboard container they will charge you a non-standard surcharge of about $12.

Closest USP drop-off point is about 20 miles away. UPS truck comes down road a couple of times a week and I can flag him down. Or, on way to drop-off point I look around town for a UPS truck and give it to them.

If you go to a UPS drop-off point or store for a label to be created you will pay about 25% extra for their services.


----------

